# Colors combinations you would like to see



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

They all look good. I don't think you have any patterns that don't work Harry.

Top row, 3rd from left. That pattern killed the perch for me on Burt Lake a couple years ago. Of course that was back when Burt still had fish in it.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

What's that middle baby zitz at the bottom called Harry? Looks like a good one too


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Bryon,

That one is Glow Okwa body, glow yellow back, black stripes, glow white/black eyespot.

Jackie says that she still has some of the Glow Purple Bug Eye and the unnamed Glow Okwa pattern listed above. She might still have some Glow Frostbite Lil' Minnies as well

Harry


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

ficious said:


> Scott K,
> 
> Let me know what profile(round, enlongated like the willows I use?) These are the smallest willows(Original/Fry) that I can find. What size hooks?? Hooks will have to be gold or nickel.
> 
> ...


I def prefer the elongated. As far as hooks, I think about a 12 or 14 nickel would be great.

Scott


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

The jig on the top row at the very end looks simular to the meat and greet jig you had out at the end of last season. I did not attend the meat and greet, but I did purchase a few of the jigs online because they looked very high quality and Yes they we're high quality. I took quite a few fish on that set up. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

They all work, I just got back from a "Reasearch & Development" outting and everyone I tried caught fish  seriously my buddy and I just got back and in 4 hrs. we each brought home 25, 7"-9" gills. I started with the yellow vermine and did well till I lost it to a bass (I need somemore Harry) then I went to my standby the "Glow Bug Eye" and kept up the slaughter they hit everything, no beds yet but we were fishing 3'-10' deep. The only bad lure was a bare hook with a chunk of crawler, the little ones hammered that. If they do this good now imagine how they will be on the ice. Mike


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Harry, what was the forstbite color again?

Sounds like a nice time Mr.WaGner


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

ScottK,
I'm pretty sure I can find the blades, but the hooks might be challenging. I'll check my suppliers.

DE82,
I'll try to get a pic of that one up too, maybe tomorrow.

Mike,
Not sure when the doc will clear me for work, sounds like fun. mmmmm......gills!

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Neil,

Here is a pic of some of my jigs from a previous site that I had. There are some salmon tape jigs in the mix. The tape does not adhere well to the irregular surface of the solder, so the jigs have to be in the very light category. The solder is painted. There are few that glow as these are from the period before dayglow existed.

Bryon,










Lil' Minnies Glow Frostbite

Glow blue body, glow purple back, red stripes, glow yellow/black eyespot, silver glitter overall.

Mike,











Here are some fixed hook versions of the Baby Zitz. All of these glow. Making a larger version wouldn't be a problem right now either. I won't be able to later in the season.



Harry


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

harry i trust you, if you say the prizem tape was a bust, dont waste time trying to make it happen... 

also, id like to put my vote in for the ones i have out lined...

red are colors id like to see, the patterns exactly. i like those.
blue ones, i like the eye style your using there and would bye a pattern like this. i always thought that the mad dog lures where a little over done, yours look good.
and green id like a description as i cant really see well but i think i like that as well.

your making me want ice here harry and i flipping hate winter w/ a passion:lol:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Neil,

The tape wasn't a bust, it's just that most people want a heavier jig to get them down faster. If you are fishing shallow, they're another option. I used to use them til the glow bug eyes, now I pretty much fish nothing but glow.

I still have thousands of jigs from the previous site, it's just not worth the trouble to list them for the sake of 5 pcs each color/pattern. The old site was more of a "made to order" deal, with these as examples. If you'd like to see them, let me know, maybe we can meet somewhere.

Harry


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmmmmm, sounds like a gathering potential. You could bring your old stock and possibly sell that stuff off, and I could bring sauce and sell some of that off. Everyone loves a gathering. Whacha think?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

tinmarine said:


> Hmmmmm, sounds like a gathering potential. You could bring your old stock and possibly sell that stuff off, and I could bring sauce and sell some of that off. Everyone loves a gathering. Whacha think?


ha well if were bringing stuff we make to sell, ill bring some taxidermy... lol nah, but a gathering would rock... im in! where when and for what though? im dieing to try this hot sauce of yours.

another option harry would be to sell a 5 or 10 pc grab bag on the site. completely random and no choice, just put the old stock in the grab bags.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Jim you could bring that new grill and show us how it works :evil: Seriously I enjoy getting together with you guys, I have some venison left and could whip something up. Mike


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Not sure how much longer the doc is going to keep me home. I'll find out tomorrow. Since I work sfternoons, if I go back that will end my availability.
Thursday and saturday won't work for me. Sunday after fishing might. Let me know what you guys think.

Not sure what place will let me walk in with more than a dozen cases..........

Harry


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Sunday is out for me. I have a bunch of family coming for my daughters birthday party.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

does it have to be this week? we could do it next week or the week after or a year from now...:lol:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm thinking that the Baby and Zitz Lites will make their production debuts this season. Just a few colors/patterns to start, maybe more if they gain popularity.

Harry


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

ficious said:


> I'm thinking that the Baby and Zitz Lites will make their production debuts this season. Just a few colors/patterns to start, maybe more if they gain popularity.
> 
> Harry


:lol::lol::lol: he says IF they gain popularity... harry, id go ahead and paint your self into the ground on anything you plan to put out thats new... or come 2nd week of dec you'll be wishing you had. cant wait to see the prototypes.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Gotta do the Zitz lites. I loved the ones you sent me. I'll be putting in a big order of those once they hit the site.


----------

